# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Večernji traži mame 1,2,3...djece

## pinocchio

trebalo bi samo ukratko reći zašto ste se odlučile roditi u recesijsko vrijeme. najviše im pašu majke koje su prvi puta rodile, ali mogu biti i višestruke mame. par pitanja i fotka vas i dječice. treba im 4-5 mama tako da se ne ustručavate i mislite kako vas je netko preduhitrio. 

molim da mi se javite na pp za kontakt.

----------

